# Guide data in a recorded program



## oo7li (Feb 27, 2007)

I am wondering why My Playlist doesn't display all information for recordings. Things like actors/actresses, year, and title to be specific. The data is in the Info bar and My Playlist while the show is playing live, but as soon as it's over My Playlist only shows the description. Am I the only one bugged by this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As for "why"...

After the program is recorded, the extended guide data is no longer in memory. If there isn't another showing of the episode in the guide data, the R15 only keeps the core information about the episode


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

This too drives me *absolutely crazy*! That was one thing I LOVED about Dish Network. Their guide data was EXCELLENT. I think that D* needs to change their guide source. And it would be great for D* to figure out a way to store the guide data the way E* does (however way they do it) so every time I RBR my R15(which is about once a week) I don't have to lose 95% of the guide data for a day. Then when I finally get the 14 day guide built up, my unit is notoriously slow advancing hour by hour. I like D* and I wouldn't go back to E* because they don't have EI, BUT these issues drive me bananas.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MLBurks said:


> This too drives me *absolutely crazy*! That was one thing I LOVED about Dish Network. Their guide data was EXCELLENT. I think that D* needs to change their guide source. And it would be great for D* to figure out a way to store the guide data the way E* does (however way they do it) so every time I RBR my R15(which is about once a week) I don't have to lose 95% of the guide data for a day. Then when I finally get the 14 day guide built up, my unit is notoriously slow advancing hour by hour. I like D* and I wouldn't go back to E* because they don't have EI, BUT these issues drive me bananas.


They have already figured it out (the HR20 current handles that).

The changes just need to make it's way to the R15.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They have already figured it out (the HR20 current handles that).
> 
> The changes just need to make it's way to the R15.


So we should see it around 2009 then right? :sure:

But seriously, Earl, have you heard anything on when some of the enhancements on the HR20 that have been done are really going to start making there way over - ie skip to tick and one push guide.


----------



## oo7li (Feb 27, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They have already figured it out (the HR20 current handles that).
> 
> The changes just need to make it's way to the R15.


Does the HR20 store the extended guide data for recordings? Or it just retains the guide data after a reboot?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

oo7li said:


> Does the HR20 store the extended guide data for recordings? Or it just retains the guide data after a reboot?


I just checked a recording I have from last September, and it has a lot of the data about the program. (but it was a cartoon movie).

The one from March (my next oldest), was Walk the Line, and it has all the actors and most of the extended data...

But I don't have the original to compare it to.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

raott said:


> So we should see it around 2009 then right? :sure:
> 
> But seriously, Earl, have you heard anything on when some of the enhancements on the HR20 that have been done are really going to start making there way over - ie skip to tick and one push guide.


I don't have any definitive dates on when...
Just keep your eyes on the CE forum, and that will give you a good idea on when.


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

Bugs me too. Sometimes when I watch a recording I want to see what uyear it was made and it's not there.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

One of my favorite features from the Dishnet guide was that it also told you what episode number it was for series. That is a big help when the network/channel does not provide any info on what is happening in that episode. Sometimes MI-5 info would be listed incorrectly or show no data but you could see the episode number and check your recordings to see if you already recorded that episode.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Supramom2000 said:


> One of my favorite features from the Dishnet guide was that it also told you what episode number it was for series. That is a big help when the network/channel does not provide any info on what is happening in that episode. Sometimes MI-5 info would be listed incorrectly or show no data but you could see the episode number and check your recordings to see if you already recorded that episode.


That was mine as well. I wonder if D* has people on the inside that subscribes to E* to kind of _spy out_ the competition. They need to take a lesson from E* and get their guide fixed ASAP!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> One of my favorite features from the Dishnet guide was that it also told you what episode number it was for series. That is a big help when the network/channel does not provide any info on what is happening in that episode. Sometimes MI-5 info would be listed incorrectly or show no data but you could see the episode number and check your recordings to see if you already recorded that episode.


There is a lot to the DirecTV "Enhanced Program Guide" that doesn't meet the eye as they say. At least if you have any of the current crop of "DirecTV Branded" receivers. (even "plus" receivers)

When the Enhanced Program Guide first came out a couple years ago, I bought an RCA DirecTV receiver with the first 7-day guide on a standard receiver. What is actually being sent over the satellite EVEN TODAY is the EXACT DATE each series program originally aired (not an episode number but just as good), the DIRECTOR's name, ALL the cast members, the actual RUNNING LENGTH of movies (not including commercials), and more!! Plus, if the channel description is longer than you can view on the initial screen, you can see all of it unlike present receivers that often cut off part of the info. And all of this info was kept in memory so accessing it was almost instantaneous (unlike the 2-3 second delay with the R15 and I presume the other current receivers)

If you are unfortunate enough to have a current DirecTV "standard" receiver, the only program description you get is the one you see on advanced receivers BEFORE you press MORE INFO. Real detailed stuff like for "CSI" as an example a description like "Find a dead body". OOH! :lol:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> . What is actually being sent over the satellite EVEN TODAY is the EXACT DATE each series program originally aired (not an episode number but just as good), the DIRECTOR's name, ALL the cast members, the actual RUNNING LENGTH of movies (not including commercials), and more!!


I am a bit confused. Are you saying I should be seeing all that you just stated? None of the shows I have looked at ever show the date the program aired, running length, etc. Even pushing the "more info" button gets me generic dribble like "man wakes from coma with psychic abilities".

I WANT to see the date it aired (not just the year) or the episode number!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I am a bit confused. Are you saying I should be seeing all that you just stated? None of the shows I have looked at ever show the date the program aired, running length, etc. Even pushing the "more info" button gets me generic dribble like "man wakes from coma with psychic abilities".
> 
> I WANT to see the date it aired (not just the year) or the episode number!!


All of that information is being transmitted by DirecTV, but individual receivers select which information is to be shown to the viewer, and exactly how to display it. Different receivers extract different "fields" of data from the Advanced Program Guide data stream. Some receivers store 3 1/2 days of programming, some store 7 days, and the current crop of "plus" receivers store up to 14 days (which is as far ahead in real time the EPG stream goes).

Some receivers (D10, D11, etc.) show the LEAST amount of information. Just a VERY brief show description and maybe one or two cast members. The current DirecTV "plus" receivers show the SHORT description and the LONG description (when you press MORE INFO).

Unfortunately, the only receiver(s) I have ever seen that extract and let the viewer see ALL of the data that's available (like the exact date a show originally aired) were RCA-branded units sold directly to customers and installed by DirecTV prior to their current program of leasing everything and all equipment is DirecTV branded.

If you REALLY want to see this information, shop around on E-bay and other web sites looking for one of the RCA receivers. Before you buy one, go to DirecTV's web site and take a peek at the MANUAL for the receiver to be sure it has the advanced program guide. If you would like to see what you are missing right now without any commitment, go to DirecTV's web site and look for the manual for an RCA model DRD450 (the unit I have). In it, you will see example pictures of what the guide looks like and all the info that is shown. Maybe you'd better not or you'll get upset....


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Thomas!

That is indeed frustrating after the great guide data from "E" and to know that it is available, just not being shown. This lack of guide data causes recording errors and would be so easily rectified by just allowing the receiver to "have" all the available data!


----------

